
Show HN: Easiest way to add decentralization to your app - jhunter1016
https://www.simpleid.xyz/?t=hn
======
jhunter1016
One of the SimpleID founders here. When creating decentralized Apps (dApps)
like Graphite (a project I started two years ago), I kept seeing users have a
hard time signing up and in to the decentralized infrastructure I was using.

To fix this problem , we created Simple ID, which also makes it easier for
developers to use Ethereum, Blockstack, IPFS, Pinata, and Textile in their
dApps. All while giving their users the familiar and common
email/password/recovery experience for signing up and in.

SimpleID is a custodial solution. So you as a developer are putting trust in
what we've built, and end-users are putting trust in SimpleID. But we've made
sure that end-users don't have to both trust all the apps that use SimpleID
plus trust SimpleID. Every user gets complete control over their data, and
they can take their accounts and use them elsewhere without SimpleID's
involvement. In our eyes, decentralization is about user-choice and control,
and that's what we are enabling.

No more cumbersome "easy to remember" 12 word passphrases to forget and lose
your data forever. Our technology won't prevent the hardest of the hardcore
from 12 word passphrase bliss and new sign up paradigms. However, it will
enable the hardcore's not so techie family to get in on the dApp action too,
simultaneously increasing user growth for dApp developers.

You can try it out, sign up and learn more here:
[https://www.simpleid.xyz/](https://www.simpleid.xyz/)

Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
prabhaav
FYI, there's a demo to try here:
[https://www.simpleid.xyz/demo](https://www.simpleid.xyz/demo)

